# You cow people will love this song



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 18, 2012)

As it pretty much sums up what having cows is all about.  


"*Cows Around*" by Corb Lund and the Hurtin' Albertans 
(listen to the tune here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nk8-MqnHlw)

Well everything is better with some cows around,
Livin' in town sometimes brings me down.
Let me bestow this western blessing share what I have found,
May you always have cows around.

What else you gonna spend that extra money on?
What else is gonna get you up hours before dawn?
What else is gonna keep ya toiling on and on and on?
May you always have cows around!

Cmon you know that you got too much time on your hands,
Not merely enough complication in your plans!
You need to invite all of the frustration that you can,
May you always have cows around!

<What else is gonna make your pony puff and wheeze
Or make you calve em out at below forty degrees
What else is gonna eat you right completely out of feed
May you always have cows around>

Well everything is better with some cows around,
Livin' in town sometimes brings me down.
Let me bestow this western blessing leave you saddle bound.
May you always have cow around!

What else can make the bishop swear like a sailor might?
What else can cause such tension between a man and his wife?
What else could ever bring all these enhancements to your life?
May you always have cows around!

What else is gonna get out when ya dont close the gate?
What elsell make you prematurely show your age?
What elsell take a run at you in a fit of bovine rage?
May you always have cows around!

<Youd barely get to see your banker otherwise
Youd never get to fix no fence or buy no barbed wires
Nor have some mangy neighbors bull come breed the heifers that you prize
May you always have cows around>

Well everything is better with some cows around,
Livin' in town sometimes brings me down.
And although this western blessing leaves you cattle bound,
May you always have cows around!

What kinda cows, Corb?
Well theres Hereford, Highland, Simmental, Welsh Black and Maine Anjou, 
Chianina, Limousin, Shorthorn, Charolais, Watusi, too, 
Texas Longhorn, Corriente, Romagnola, Galloway 
And Angus, Brahman, Brangus, Jersey, Guernsey, Holstein, hey!

Well ya mighta had to let 'em dig for oil and gas,
Ya mighta had to turn the place to an exotic game ranch.
Ya mighta had to do all things to raise the cash,
So youd always have cows around.

How else ya gonna lose it all like daddy did?
What else will make sure you leave nothin' for your kids?
Its too late now you know it is you might as well admit,
You have a badly flawed, sentimental, masochistic-ness...
And that despite all the statistics and the advice that you get,
You will always have cows around!! Ya!

Everything is better with some cows around,
Livin' in town sometimes brings me down
Well you wont know what youre missing till ya hear that sound!
May you always have cows around!
May you always have cows around!






(those in the <> brackets are additional versus from here )


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not a cow person and I love it!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 18, 2012)

:bun :bun


----------



## piper (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Good !


----------

